# Problem with amboyna burl blank



## Woodchipper (Mar 12, 2018)

My grandson turned it down for a Wall Street III pen.  The color and grain are outstanding!  However, it has pits all over it.  I have tried using thick CA but it was rough and light sanding didn't help.  Acetone made it worse!  Most of  the CA is off but the pits are now white spots.  It is turned down to the  bushing size.  Help!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 12, 2018)

Try wet sanding with CA and 220 grit. Just put a drop on the sandpaper. Sawdust generated should fill the pits. May take several passes. When the pits are filled, finish as normal.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 12, 2018)

My recommendation is LOTS of thin coats of thin CA -- but first try getting rid of the white spots using a tooth brush and clean water.

The first one or two coats of CA should wick into what's left of the white spots and hopefully will turn the CA dust clear again -- it this doesn't happen, you might as well stop and try something else.

You need to fill those holes without a massive build-up on the solid wood part of the blank. As I said, I would do lots of thin layers, then sand down the build up on the wood using 220 grit sandpaper against a HARD backing block (so the sandpaper only takes the tops off and doesn't go down into the valleys.)

Brush or wipe off the dust, and put on more thin coats. Eventually the pits will be filled up and you'll have a smooth surface.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks but I think the white is CA affected by acetone.  I'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Dehn0045 (Mar 12, 2018)

I like filling little pits and inclusions with thin CA.  Thicker stuff, though faster, tends to give me air bubbles and such.  Acetone dissolves CA, not sure if this was the intent, I use DNA to clean after sanding on CA. Definitely get rid of the spots before adding any more CA.  I would even consider using a needle or sharp knife, then fill back in with thin CA.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 12, 2018)

Dehn0045 said:


> I like filling little pits and inclusions with thin CA.  Thicker stuff, though faster, tends to give me air bubbles and such.  Acetone dissolves CA, not sure if this was the intent, I use DNA to clean after sanding on CA. Definitely get rid of the spots before adding any more CA.  I would even consider using a needle or sharp knife, then fill back in with thin CA.


This blank looks like it had a  bad case of acne.  Lots of pits all over the blank.  Will try DNA with a brush and light strokes.  Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## magpens (Mar 12, 2018)

Acetone does have that effect on CA ... semi-dissolves it and then after drying the remains are weak and white.

I have never had that problem with Amboyna burl but I have with other woods.

It is a devil of a job to get rid of the whitening in the pits and I have spent quite a few hours with such blanks in my easy-chair picking out the white bits with a needle.
Nothing else I tried works and there comes a point when you can't sand any more.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2018)

Soak in acetone for awhile and clean while in acetone with soft brass brush. The problem will be the tube will come out because acetone will unglue it. Or sit and pick at it. Could also get a colored marker and or small paint brush and dab paints. make sure you let dry before refinishing. 

Also depends on how valuable your time is and this blank is. Chalk it up to lesson learned.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks to all for your replies.  I'm retired so I could pick out the white spots while watching NCAA basketball and MLB spring training games.  John T., good idea as I could get one of the touch-up pens for furniture.  I'll come up with something.  I don't want to toss it as this was turned by my grandson.


----------



## Talltim (Mar 13, 2018)

I have found three causes of white spots in general in my experience although I am sure there are more. 

1.  Using some form of plastic polish and it remains in pits and is not throughly polished and cures white. 

2. Sanding ca glue too fast and too hot before it throughly cures. It forms dust balls the settle into pits. The thicker ca glues can be even more prone to this as they cure more slowly, but alas I want everything to be instant. 

3. Sanding dust. 

I have found several other unexplainable laws of turning. (These may only apply to me. )

1. The more expensive the the blank the more more unexplainable disaster seems to knock at the door. 

2.  Some pens are solely meant for character development.  Everything that can go wrong will go wrong  and once it starts who can explain it. 

3.  There is a direct connection between “unexplainable irritability” and unexplainable pen problems.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 13, 2018)

Talltim, the last three remind me of a sign, "Compared to me, Murphy was an optimist."


----------



## magpens (Mar 13, 2018)

And, also, Tim ... there are probably as many "explanations" as there are members of IAP.

And ..... perhaps as many remedies as well !


----------

